# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Переполнение буфера в AIMP

## ALEX(XX)

*02 июня, 2009*

*Программа:* AIMP 2.51 build 330, возможно другие версии. 

*Опасность: Высокая* 

*Наличие эксплоита: Да* 

*Описание:* 
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему. 
Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных при обработке MP3 файлов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного MP3 файла, содержащего слишком длинный ID3 тег, вызвать переполнение стека и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 

*URL производителя:* www.aimp.ru/index.php?newlang=english 

*Решение:* Способов устранения уязвимости не существует в настоящее время.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Dionis

Что-то я ничего не понял...
Зашел к zeroscience, скачал aimp2_evil.mp3
Медиаплеер вообще отказался это проигрывать, а Аимп как раз 330 билда, тормозит секунд 20, потом с полминуты играет и падает.
Я понял, что это должна быть демонстрация уязвимости.
Запускал под виртуалкой. XP SP 2.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Я понял, что это должна быть демонстрация уязвимости.


Да, так и есть, падает и в момент падения можно выполнить произвольный код

----------

